# quick harvest Q



## sgtsmoke (Oct 22, 2006)

hey guys.i am almost ready to harvest my plants about 2 weeks left.
i have red somwhere that if i leave my lights off for 3 days my plants will get reallly fat and more resins will be produced.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 22, 2006)

Not sure on that one, but most do leach them, nothing but ph'ed water for last week I think.


----------



## KADE (Oct 23, 2006)

Every rumor or story you have ever heard... throw out the window. 
     U can sure try it... they are not gonna die from it.. and if u did want to try u better do it at the very end of the grow.. as not to influence hermies


----------



## skunk (Oct 23, 2006)

try more of the neighborhood of 2 weeks plain ph-ed water,  then thouroughly flush atleast twice in that period of time to disperse all synthetic nutes . if using organic nutes 1 week before and flushing once will do. also at last 2 weeks of flowering stage you should see a potential burst in the size of your buds on a daily basis anyways. i have no conclusive evidence on my own that they will get any fatter with that method but do seem to smell lil stronger . try flowering 2 weeks longer than due date then you will definatly have fatter buds .


----------



## sgtsmoke (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks everybody for the info,i am still new to this.this is just my second grow.all of my plants are healthy and almost done cant wait to smoke em.i have taken samples he he.i have 3 strains goin rite now 1 white widow 1 northern light x big bud 1 bubblegum.i have stoped all of my nutes and just using water.


----------



## krsone (Nov 17, 2006)

I have heard of 24 hrs of dark b4 harvest its also said to chop em in there morning cycle when thc is at peak production..........sounds like a nice varitey in the garden there sgtsmoke


----------

